# Mulm im Teich



## Tonimaroni (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo. Ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum. Habe wenig Ahnung aber seit 2 Jahren einen kleinen Schwimmteich mit ca. 40 000 liter Wasser. Der Schwimmbereich ist 160 cm tief und ca. 20 qm groß. Rundherum ist alles mit Kieselsteinen aufgefüllt und mehr oder weniger bepflanzt. Dieses Jahr bildete sich auf den Kieselsteinen jedemenge Mulm ?, Woher kommt er und wie kriegt man den wieder weg ?


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mulm im Teich*

Hallo Toni,

und herzlich :Willkommen2.

Zeig uns doch erstmal ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich. Denn nicht nur das Entfernen ist die Frage, sondern auch das Verhindern...


----------



## Harald (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mulm im Teich*

Hallo Toni,
was ist denn Mulm? Meinst Du damit Fadenalgen? Sollten die es sein, findest Du hier reichlich Tipps, die zu einer Vermeidung beitragen.


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mulm im Teich*

Hallo Harald,

Fadenalgen können zu Mulm werden, aber das ist doch was anderes: Guckst Du hier - scrollen bis "Mulm im Wasser"


----------



## tomsteich (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mulm im Teich*

Hallo Tonimaroni,

Mulmablagerungen sind ein ganz normaler Vorgang. Dein Problem kenne ich nur zu gut aus früheren Teichprojekten. Der Kies sieht immer nur im ersten Jahr gut aus. Das Sediment fällt in die Zwischenräume und irgendwann sind diese gefüllt und alles verschlammt. Es ist nahezu unmöglich diesen Dreck zu entfernen (außer durch raus schippen). 

Deshalb bin ich geheilt, d.h. Kies kommt mir nicht mehr in einen Teich.

Aber das ist ja keine Lösung für Dich. Trotz Kies muss das auch im 'gut geplanten' Schwimmteich funktionieren. Welche Technik im nutzt Du denn um das Sediment abzutransportieren und/oder zu filtern? 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tonimaroni (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mulm im Teich*

Hallo, vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Bilder gibt es zwar schon, aber die Technik mit dem hochladen muss ich noch lernen. Aber dann!!, Ja, ich habe ausschließlich Kies im Teich und wie ich mittlerweile weis, viel zu wenig Pflanzen. Tiere gibt es außer __ Libellen über Wasser noch einige __ Schnecken  unter Wasser. Sonst nix. Die Technik besteht aus einem Skimmer für die Oberflächenreinigung und einem Biotrain. Das ist so ne Box mit mehreren Armen durch die das Wasser wieder durch den Kies gepumpt wird. Es war mal so gedacht das ohne viel Technik der Teich sich mit den Pflanzen und so selbst regeneriert. Klappt leider nicht ganz so toll und Chemie soll keine rein, weil ich ja selbst rein geh zum schwimmen. Soweit mal der Stand der Dinge.
Liebe Grüße von
Tonimaroni


----------



## tomsteich (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mulm im Teich*

Hallo Tonimaroni,

Du brauchst wahrscheinlich einen Filter, welcher verhindert, dass die gesamten Schwebeteilchen sich in Deinem Kiesbett absetzen. Der Dreck muss ja raus, sonst verschlammt der Bereich immer mehr.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mulm im Teich*

Hallo Toni,
ich hab das gleiche Problem und glaube auch erkannt zu haben, woran es liegt.
Es ist in den Kiesbereichen einfach zu wenig Wasserbewegung, und der Mulm kann nicht zu den Pumpen transportiert werden. 
Ich habe auch den Mulm schon  mit dem Gartenschlauch rausgespült, damit er in das Einzugsgebiet der Pumpen gelangen kann.
 Geht, der Säuberungseffekt hält aber nur drei Tage, dann ist neuer Dreck im Kies


----------



## tomsteich (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mulm im Teich*

Hallo jolantha,

wenn der Dreck nicht rausgefiltert wird und von der Pumpe wieder über den Kies geschickt wird bleibt er auch dort wieder hängen.

@Tonimaroni

Mehr Pflanzen schaden nichts, d.h. helfen z.B. gegen Algen. Den Mulm können diese aber nicht abbauen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mulm im Teich*

Hi Tonimaroni,
es bilden sich immer Partikel, durch die Einträge von Außen.
Diese kann man mit einem entsprechend großen Pflanzenbestand in Biomasse umwandeln.
Alternativ gib es Filtersysteme, die einen Teil schon gut rausholen.
Das entlastet langfristig die Regenerationszone.

Schwebepartikel oder Algen sind nicht giftig, es geht also auch ohne.


----------

